
What is the best approach to integrate Django and Vue.js? - thehumblenerd
I am a rookie django developer and I wish to add Vue.js with Django, but I would love to have really loose coupling between the two. Is keeping the front end in a separate server and backend in a seperate server a good idea ?<p>If this is the case how can we achieve this result ?
======
Finnucane
My knowledge of Vue is limited, but my guess would be to use Django-rest
framework, and have your Vue components get json data.

~~~
thehumblenerd
Yes. I am thinking about something in the same line. But the issue is, how do
I integrate this inside django ?

